# Outdoors portable kitchen!!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a heavy duty roll around 2X2 frame with cut outs for a mediam green egg, a fridge in the center and a drop in grill on the other end. It will be covered with Dura rock and a stucco finish. It is to have either tile or granite for a cover.

I'll try to get more pics when compleated!!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

That's looking great!


----------

